# Getting my Renteversicherung Paid Out



## sebb (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi,

I am a South African that is currently living in Frankfurt, Germany. I emmigrated to Germany last year and I have been working for 9 months at a German company where I have been paying my rentevesicherung every month. I am however emmigrating back to South Africa next month and I heard that I can get my renteversicherung paid out to me.

Does anyone have experience with this?And who would I contact and how could I get it done.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## emrah (Feb 22, 2014)

would be interested in that, too.

My Father has worked in Germany for 20 years and moved over to the UK. Any information on how to transfer it or get it cashed out?


----------



## sebb (Apr 6, 2011)

HI Emrah,

I think I read that you can only get it paid out if you work less than 5 years in Germany.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

If you have worked less than 5 years in Germany you can get your contributions repaid. 
Contact the German pension organisation for a request form. They have a helpline and also a site in English.
Deutsche Rentenversicherung - English

emrah, I think you should also get your father to contact them because he should get something paid to him in the UK after 20 years of contributions if he has reached retirement age.


----------



## emrah (Feb 22, 2014)

James3214 said:


> If you have worked less than 5 years in Germany you can get
> 
> Deutsche Rentenversicherung - English
> 
> emrah, I think you should also get your father to contact them because he should get something paid to him in the UK after 20 years of contributions if he has reached retirement age.


thank you for your help.
My father is 50 years old and has not reached the retirement age. I will contact them to find out what we could do.

thank you


----------

